# You are loved



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I see a lot of people being down on themselves here, because they feel unworthy, ugly, stupid, guilty, etc. It is so much easier to be hard on yourself than it is to look at the positive. I am sure everyone here has amazing redeemable qualities about them that others would kill for. I think it is important to pull from what you can control VS what you can't. So if you don't like the way you look, then make some changes. Start small. Just focus on ONE thing, just ONE. Don't overwhelm yourself with all your negative thoughts. Just say 'this week I will....' and then try that thing, and I guarantee you will feel better even if things didn't work out the way you wanted, because you can be proud that you tried! That's really all life is. Trial and error. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Just because someone wants something I have, that means that I am loved? Isn't that called jealousy? Or maybe they're admiring. Love and admiration are two different things.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Farideh said:


> Just because someone wants something I have, that means that I am loved? Isn't that called jealousy? Or maybe they're admiring. Love and admiration are two different things.


No of course not, I am just sharing a little positivity in case you feel down. That's all.


----------



## Upgrade (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey peace love :smile2:

Totally agree. Self-compassion is POWERFUL. So many times we talk down to ourselves and actually avoid doing things because we are afraid of the negative self-talk we give ourselves if we screw up or it doesn't go how we wanted it to.

We sometimes say things to ourselves that we would never say to another person, and if we did they probably wouldn't like us very much. 

At the end of the day; we're all perfectly imperfect.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Ha, redeemable qualities... if only.

Can't control anything...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Well said, @peace_love. This is a very positive way of approaching our problems...not one that everyone here will agree with, but that's okay too. it's a great contribution for a support forum. Well done.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm trying to be more optimistic. It's difficult, but at least I'm making progress.

Anyways, I'm pretty sure my family loves me.

And If I get to know the right people, they may _possibly_ love me as well.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Akuba said:


> I'm trying to be more optimistic. It's difficult, but at least I'm making progress.
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty sure my family loves me.
> 
> And If I get to know the right people, they may _possibly_ love me as well.


Just remember that you have to be open for love to come into your life too. A lot of times we sabotage our own selves. Never give up on yourself. Ever


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, true. But it's hard to get out of the habit of being negative if you've done that your entire life. I've always been pessimistic. It sure doesn't help. I always look at the worst instead of the best that can happen. And the irony is the worst never really happens. 

It's good to see a positive attitude for a change.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Yeah, true. But it's hard to get out of the habit of being negative if you've done that your entire life. I've always been pessimistic. It sure doesn't help. I always look at the worst instead of the best that can happen. And the irony is the worst never really happens.
> 
> It's good to see a positive attitude for a change.


Thank you. Yes positivity is needed to combat negativity. Its the only way. I totally understand where you are coming from though, with being negative, but once I figured out that I needed to love myself, then my whole life changed. It was like poof anxiety gone. I take life a day at a time and remind myself I deserve happiness


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

My dog confirms this daily









@*peace_love*

Also, I love your positive attitude. I've been working on this myself and it starts with working from the inside out. Taking out negative thoughts and distortions and _loving yourself _first. It becomes easier once you realize that your worth isn't measured by what others say or try to define you as. You define your own worth and it's from that inner strength we build out. Takes time and a bit up and down. Getting rid of all-or-nothing thinking, over-generalizations, perfectionism, mind-reading (so many assumptions here-usually negative); essentially accepting that we are fallible humans (no one is 100% perfect or 100% failing), and we all have our redeeming qualities.

I'm right with you on this and I'm happy to hear this from others  Though my anxiety isn't gone, certainly, I'm making leaps and bounds in self-worth/esteem where it was definitely lacking before. Forgiving self and accepting my errors- to learn from them rather than beat myself up. The world opens up that much more.

I'll resonate with you: don't give up, fight back. Fight for your life, yourself, and fight to be happy.

For myself, I'm not even sure anymore if anyone truly loves me and that's okay. I have myself, I have my dog, therapist, and a _dream._ Okay the last part is kinda funny, but regardless it helps to know and like yourself.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

peace_love, good attitude, but here's the deal with me: the problem isn't my own self-attitude, it's the way others see me. When people hate you, it becomes harder to love yourself because the unfairness of it resonates more strongly the more you love yourself. The more I love myself, the angrier and more depressed I get about just how much hate I've gotten and still get from others. When I love myself I'm like "wtf did I do to deserve this hatred, how the ****ing hell did I get here?" but when I hate myself, it's easier, I'm like "who cares if everyone hates me, I hate myself too. I get what I deserve".

This is going to sound super narcissistic, but I've gotten to the point where I'd have to be worshipped or something in order to overcome the feelings I've developed from years of being treated like a sub-human virus that nobody wants the company and everyone wants dead. Because the negativity directed towards me way way way outweighs the positivity.

I'm absolutely really happy for you since you seem to be so positive no matter what happens, but I'm already beyond the point of no return. I can easily see myself overcoming certain feelings towards myself and being really positive about myself just like you, maybe even within a week, but I am really not so sure about overcoming feelings of hate towards other people.

So aside from family members and maybe some of my friends, I really don't feel like I am loved at all. And I don't really love anyone else either, except for _occasionally _myself.


----------



## Mikie (Aug 6, 2015)

Not everyones got redeeming qualities. I cant think of anything good about myself. Unless you count lame worthless stuff like good relatively decent eyesight. But this isnt the place for that kind of talk


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

I wish those who "love me" would show it more


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Haha, if only that were true. 

Only people who love me are my family. 'Course, that means it's only out of obligation. Never felt truly understood by any of them.

Never felt loved by anyone outside of that. I suppose half of the problem is on my side, half is on the side of other people. Because apparently being an introvert gamer means I don't deserve the same respect granted to people who aren't in either of those categories. Then again I have major self-loathing issues, so finding anything redeemable about myself is nigh-impossible.

I admire your attitude though.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

reaffected said:


> My dog confirms this daily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you have the right attitude and I honestly think you will be fine. I really hope all of your dreams come true and one day you are at peace with yourself.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> peace_love, good attitude, but here's the deal with me: the problem isn't my own self-attitude, it's the way others see me. When people hate you, it becomes harder to love yourself because the unfairness of it resonates more strongly the more you love yourself. The more I love myself, the angrier and more depressed I get about just how much hate I've gotten and still get from others. When I love myself I'm like "wtf did I do to deserve this hatred, how the ****ing hell did I get here?" but when I hate myself, it's easier, I'm like "who cares if everyone hates me, I hate myself too. I get what I deserve".
> 
> This is going to sound super narcissistic, but I've gotten to the point where I'd have to be worshipped or something in order to overcome the feelings I've developed from years of being treated like a sub-human virus that nobody wants the company and everyone wants dead. Because the negativity directed towards me way way way outweighs the positivity.
> 
> ...


I guess you would have to elaborate more, because I don't understand why people would hate you unless you have done something to them. If you haven't then you have to be more rational about this. I too used to think people 'hated' me, but now I don't. And you say you are beyond return, but are you really? I bet you are still young and have your whole life to live, so you aren't. Thats simply not true. You said you have to be worshipped to overcome your negative ways...well go to people who will give it to you. Watch and listen to things that are positive *as much as possible*. I know deep down you wanna be happy, so please try...for me


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

ZM5 said:


> Haha, if only that were true.
> 
> Only people who love me are my family. 'Course, that means it's only out of obligation. Never felt truly understood by any of them.
> 
> ...


I don't feel loved by my family either sometimes, so I find love in other areas of my life. Gotta do what you gotta do. Building your OWN self up, by being good to yourself is what will make you happy. People can make you happy for a short while, but ultimately its up to you. Don't you think you deserve to be happy and are worth it? If not, then that is the problem. You DO deserve happiness. Everyone does.


----------



## hopelesshelpless (May 26, 2015)

I am usually not one to post my thoughts but I feel it is necessary to here. Many people are hard on themselves because it is easy, believe me I have and still do at times. But what needs to be done to help heal and to be more positive is to get out of where you are by *WORKING*. I know that all is easier said than done, but basically anything in this world that someone desires should be earned. What I mean is that self-pity and sympathy are helpful for a while, but you are going to keep getting stuck if you rely on them. You gotta get out by WORKING and if you can't find a job, not even the s****iest one available, then volunteer or something or other. What self-esteem you are lacking (and believe me I know because lack of self esteem is the reason I even looked at this site) could be increased just enough by doing something to take your mind off of your mind. Then maybe other things will fall into place and take care of themselves, or maybe they won't. But we are not getting any younger so there is only more time to be wasted if we don't dig ourselves out of our mess.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

@peace love thank you for that positive post,it made me smile


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

hopelesshelpless said:


> I am usually not one to post my thoughts but I feel it is necessary to here. Many people are hard on themselves because it is easy, believe me I have and still do at times. But what needs to be done to help heal and to be more positive is to get out of where you are by *WORKING*. I know that all is easier said than done, but basically anything in this world that someone desires should be earned. What I mean is that self-pity and sympathy are helpful for a while, but you are going to keep getting stuck if you rely on them. You gotta get out by WORKING and if you can't find a job, not even the s****iest one available, then volunteer or something or other. What self-esteem you are lacking (and believe me I know because lack of self esteem is the reason I even looked at this site) could be increased just enough by doing something to take your mind off of your mind. Then maybe other things will fall into place and take care of themselves, or maybe they won't. But we are not getting any younger so there is only more time to be wasted if we don't dig ourselves out of our mess.


I agree with this 100%. Doing something...anything productive automatically boosts your self-esteem. You won't be cured over night, but getting better at anything is enough to make you want to keep going. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

that weird guy said:


> @peace love thank you for that positive post,it made me smile


You're Welcome


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Callsign said:


> ?


Yes! This song is how I feel about you guys! I am here to help if you ever need me


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm definitely loved. I don't have a family or friends, but I'm loved alright...

Despite all of that, I don't have anything that anyone would want anyway hahaha.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Beast And The Harlot said:


> Oh yeah, I'm definitely loved. I don't have a family or friends, but I'm loved alright...
> 
> Despite all of that, I don't have anything that anyone would want anyway hahaha.


Thats ok, you are only 19!! I wish I was 19 again!! Man, I would do things differently, but anyway....

You are at a stage in life where you can do whatever you want. You don't have many responsibilities if that. Set mini goals for yourself and work towards them and it will help build your self-esteem. You gotta start somewhere right? No one became successful overnight...no one! I recommend connecting with people on here so you dont feel as lonely and work your way to real life interaction when you are ready or maybe skype for now (I like to get people together on skype to work on our anxiety together). Let me know if you are interested. Good Luck to you!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

peace_love said:


> I guarantee you will feel better even if things didn't work out the way you wanted, because you can be proud that you tried!


Sorry, but you can't do that.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

LawfulStupid said:


> Sorry, but you can't do that.


Thats not true. You will feel bad in the moment, but for people with SA, doing anything outside of your comfort zone is a success. Mini successes turn into big successes. Everytime. I am going through one of the worst times in my life right now and the same thing applies. I would love to skip to the end of all this, but I accept that it isn't possible and push forward anyway. I have been happy and successful in the past, so I know I can do it again. Anyone can. I am not religious or anything, but I have life experience.


----------



## Werecat (Oct 12, 2015)

peace_love said:


> I see a lot of people being down on themselves here, because they feel unworthy, ugly, stupid, guilty, etc. It is so much easier to be hard on yourself than it is to look at the positive. I am sure everyone here has amazing redeemable qualities about them that others would kill for. I think it is important to pull from what you can control VS what you can't. So if you don't like the way you look, then make some changes. Start small. Just focus on ONE thing, just ONE. Don't overwhelm yourself with all your negative thoughts. Just say 'this week I will....' and then try that thing, and I guarantee you will feel better even if things didn't work out the way you wanted, because you can be proud that you tried! That's really all life is. Trial and error. Rinse and repeat.


I feel that no one understands me and i hate people thinking I'm a stereotypical teenager


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

hopelesshelpless said:


> I am usually not one to post my thoughts but I feel it is necessary to here. Many people are hard on themselves because it is easy, believe me I have and still do at times. But what needs to be done to help heal and to be more positive is to get out of where you are by *WORKING*. I know that all is easier said than done, but basically anything in this world that someone desires should be earned. What I mean is that self-pity and sympathy are helpful for a while, but you are going to keep getting stuck if you rely on them. You gotta get out by WORKING and if you can't find a job, not even the s****iest one available, then volunteer or something or other. What self-esteem you are lacking (and believe me I know because lack of self esteem is the reason I even looked at this site) could be increased just enough by doing something to take your mind off of your mind. Then maybe other things will fall into place and take care of themselves, or maybe they won't. But we are not getting any younger so there is only more time to be wasted if we don't dig ourselves out of our mess.


lol. ****ing lol

Work is the main reason my mental health and self-esteem is so low. People don't work to improve their self-esteem, they work because it is necessary and they have no other choice. Work forces you to deal with people's ****ing bull**** every day, and that grinds you down.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

peace_love said:


> Thats ok, you are only 19!! I wish I was 19 again!! Man, I would do things differently, but anyway....
> 
> You are at a stage in life where you can do whatever you want. You don't have many responsibilities if that. Set mini goals for yourself and work towards them and it will help build your self-esteem. You gotta start somewhere right? No one became successful overnight...no one! I recommend connecting with people on here so you dont feel as lonely and work your way to real life interaction when you are ready or maybe skype for now (I like to get people together on skype to work on our anxiety together). Let me know if you are interested. Good Luck to you!


I love you're attitude. I want to skype with you too.


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words. I think that if you tell something often enough, you will believe it. Regardless of it being positive or negative.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I felt loved. Sitting here alone on this chair, I don't. I can't.

And as for working... really? I don't think some ****ty job can keep your mind off your mind... I see it destroy people much more normal than me. It's a major anxiety trigger and if you're not happy there, it's going to be a bad time.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

don't give up it's just the weight of the world.


----------



## TimeUpComeOn (Oct 10, 2015)

Being loved is great thing,
but overrated,
like sex.
Best thing you can have is to love and being loved back.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

And what if I'm loved but not in the way I would like?
Or if I'm loved but not by the person I would like?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

ingvarnaut said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I think that if you tell something often enough, you will believe it. Regardless of it being positive or negative.


I agree!! And your welcome


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Rodrigo R said:


> And what if I'm loved but not in the way I would like?
> Or if I'm loved but not by the person I would like?


We have all been there. I have many times. Thats why I learned to love myself. It takes work, but is possible!


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

This week I'll write my essay, and it will be a 1:1 essay.
That 1:1 will make me proud and happy.
But I'm so lazy.
Tales of the Borderlands ep 5 is out Tuesday.
Nggg


----------



## MissIndependent (May 31, 2010)

peace_love said:


> I see a lot of people being down on themselves here, because they feel unworthy, ugly, stupid, guilty, etc. It is so much easier to be hard on yourself than it is to look at the positive. I am sure everyone here has amazing redeemable qualities about them that others would kill for. I think it is important to pull from what you can control VS what you can't. So if you don't like the way you look, then make some changes. Start small. Just focus on ONE thing, just ONE. Don't overwhelm yourself with all your negative thoughts. Just say 'this week I will....' and then try that thing, and I guarantee you will feel better even if things didn't work out the way you wanted, because you can be proud that you tried! That's really all life is. Trial and error. Rinse and repeat.


Thank you PeaceLove, what a lovely message 0


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

how do you know? you're just saying stuff.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you peace love.

This thread reminds me of a night 4 years ago when one day I was walking at my alma mater's parking lot; I believe it was 11 pm or something. No one was around. That day was a really bad day, social anxiety wise. I remember walking to class with jelly legs, not talking much, not having motivation to do my classwork(it's a surprise how I graduated college with such will to do anything), and just feel depressed. I had a panic attack earlier that month, I believe. I am a ground enthusiast, I love to look at the ground for objects that are obscure. I also am gross and don't care about germs, apparently. But anyway, I see this shiny, slightly rusted object face down. It looks red from far away, my favorite color. I pick it up and turn it right side-up.

I am shocked, it says "I am loved." That's all I needed. I am an Atheist, but of all things I could find on the ground, this was a pure coincidence and one that keeps making me live, not because I think god sent me a message, but because the mathematical probability was very small on that and I was apart of it, and it made me feel special in this great big sample space we call life.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Nobody loves me. I am completely alone.

And loving myself? What kind of narcissistic nonsense is that? I can't even get to a place where I'm neutral with myself, forget even liking myself.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

meepie said:


> Thank you peace love.
> 
> This thread reminds me of a night 4 years ago when one day I was walking at my alma mater's parking lot; I believe it was 11 pm or something. No one was around. That day was a really bad day, social anxiety wise. I remember walking to class with jelly legs, not talking much, not having motivation to do my classwork(it's a surprise how I graduated college with such will to do anything), and just feel depressed. I had a panic attack earlier that month, I believe. I am a ground enthusiast, I love to look at the ground for objects that are obscure. I also am gross and don't care about germs, apparently. But anyway, I see this shiny, slightly rusted object face down. It looks red from far away, my favorite color. I pick it up and turn it right side-up.
> 
> I am shocked, it says "You are loved." That's all I needed. I am an Atheist, but of all things I could find on the ground, this was a pure coincidence and one that keeps making me live, not because I think god sent me a message, but because the mathematical probability was very small on that and I was apart of it, and it made me feel special in great big sample space we call life.


I had something similar happen to me, about five years ago. It always stuck with me.

At the time, and up until recently, I was also an atheist. So I was laying on the basement floor just to escape and not have to put on a happy face for the world upstairs. I was EXTREMELY depressed but I had to do a lot so I didn't have time to be depressed.

So I escaped down in that basement where I could be alone for a few minutes and not have to try. I am laying there with so much sadness and misery that I balled up my fists and demanded in my mind some justification for a reason to go on. I felt so hopeless that I didn't have enough strength to raise my body and go upstairs to the world again. So I was just laying there at the bottom of misery unable to do anything.

Then from nowhere a plastic bag fell from a shelf just above me and landed right in front of me. No one ever goes down there and nothing ever moves down there. Just sublime timing. It's not much in terms of a clear message, but it reminded me of the scene on American Beauty with the bag in the wind. It made me feel some hope, just enough to go on with my life and get me through that difficult time. Not even sure what was happening specifically during those months. Just that moment that pushed me through it.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

MissIndependent said:


> Thank you PeaceLove, what a lovely message 0


Your Welcome


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

meepie said:


> Thank you peace love.
> 
> This thread reminds me of a night 4 years ago when one day I was walking at my alma mater's parking lot; I believe it was 11 pm or something. No one was around. That day was a really bad day, social anxiety wise. I remember walking to class with jelly legs, not talking much, not having motivation to do my classwork(it's a surprise how I graduated college with such will to do anything), and just feel depressed. I had a panic attack earlier that month, I believe. I am a ground enthusiast, I love to look at the ground for objects that are obscure. I also am gross and don't care about germs, apparently. But anyway, I see this shiny, slightly rusted object face down. It looks red from far away, my favorite color. I pick it up and turn it right side-up.
> 
> I am shocked, it says "You are loved." That's all I needed. I am an Atheist, but of all things I could find on the ground, this was a pure coincidence and one that keeps making me live, not because I think god sent me a message, but because the mathematical probability was very small on that and I was apart of it, and it made me feel special in this great big sample space we call life.


Awwww! Thats special. I actually have something in my room that a friend gave me that says "You are loved" and it makes me smile when I think about it


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

peace_love said:


> I see a lot of people being down on themselves here, because they feel unworthy, ugly, stupid, guilty, etc. It is so much easier to be hard on yourself than it is to look at the positive. I am sure everyone here has amazing redeemable qualities about them that others would kill for. I think it is important to pull from what you can control VS what you can't. So if you don't like the way you look, then make some changes. Start small. Just focus on ONE thing, just ONE. Don't overwhelm yourself with all your negative thoughts. Just say 'this week I will....' and then try that thing, and I guarantee you will feel better even if things didn't work out the way you wanted, because you can be proud that you tried! That's really all life is. Trial and error. Rinse and repeat.


I'm srschirm and I approve of this message. :yes


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

srschirm said:


> I'm srschirm and I approve of this message. :yes


Great!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

You too!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

peace_love said:


> Awwww! Thats special. I actually have something in my room that a friend gave me that says "You are loved" and it makes me smile when I think about it


Yeah it really does, well I dug up an old picture of it, and it actually says "I am loved", not "you are loved?, but still!

I lost it though, it mysteriously disappeared one day.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

meepie said:


> Yeah it really does, well I dug up an old picture of it, and it actually says "I am loved", not "you are loved?, but still!
> 
> I lost it though, it mysteriously disappeared one day.


Oh yeah so does mine lol. I have the same one, but its red


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

peace_love said:


> Oh yeah so does mine lol. I have the same one, but its red


Aw cool!


----------



## IAmBreakingOut (Oct 12, 2015)

peace_love said:


> I see a lot of people being down on themselves here, because they feel unworthy, ugly, stupid, guilty...


Sending positive, loving thoughts back towards you and towards everyone who is open to it on this thread.

( And no, I am not hitting on the whole forum!!  )


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

IAmBreakingOut said:


> Sending positive, loving thoughts back towards you and towards everyone who is open to it on this thread.
> 
> ( And no, I am not hitting on the whole forum!!  )


Awww thank you for receiving my positive energy. I really appreciate it


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

This week I'll finally jump off of the bridge!


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

peace_love said:


> Thats ok, you are only 19!! I wish I was 19 again!! Man, I would do things differently, but anyway....
> 
> You are at a stage in life where you can do whatever you want. You don't have many responsibilities if that. Set mini goals for yourself and work towards them and it will help build your self-esteem. You gotta start somewhere right? No one became successful overnight...no one! I recommend connecting with people on here so you dont feel as lonely and work your way to real life interaction when you are ready or maybe skype for now (I like to get people together on skype to work on our anxiety together). Let me know if you are interested. Good Luck to you!


I'd love to Skype &#128522;.. When do you guys do it?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

meepie said:


> Thank you peace love.
> 
> This thread reminds me of a night 4 years ago when one day I was walking at my alma mater's parking lot; I believe it was 11 pm or something. No one was around. That day was a really bad day, social anxiety wise. I remember walking to class with jelly legs, not talking much, not having motivation to do my classwork(it's a surprise how I graduated college with such will to do anything), and just feel depressed. I had a panic attack earlier that month, I believe. I am a ground enthusiast, I love to look at the ground for objects that are obscure. I also am gross and don't care about germs, apparently. But anyway, I see this shiny, slightly rusted object face down. It looks red from far away, my favorite color. I pick it up and turn it right side-up.
> 
> I am shocked, it says "I am loved." That's all I needed. I am an Atheist, but of all things I could find on the ground, this was a pure coincidence and one that keeps making me live, not because I think god sent me a message, but because the mathematical probability was very small on that and I was apart of it, and it made me feel special in this great big sample space we call life.


That's so very beautiful.. Yah I think that was god telling you he luffs yew &#128522;.... Did u end up keeping it?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

meepie said:


> Yeah it really does, well I dug up an old picture of it, and it actually says "I am loved", not "you are loved?, but still!
> 
> I lost it though, it mysteriously disappeared one day.


Wow &#128562;....simply amazing.


----------



## IAmBreakingOut (Oct 12, 2015)

meepie said:


> I am shocked, it says "I am loved." That's all I needed. I am an Atheist, but of all things I could find on the ground, this was a pure coincidence and one that keeps making me live, not because I think god sent me a message, but because the mathematical probability was very small on that and I was apart of it, and it made me feel special in this great big sample space we call life.


I love your story, thanks for sharing. I'm also an atheist, and usually find the world full of wonder and beauty. When I'm not panicking, of course.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Just reviving this thread, cause a lot of people need to see it. Read it


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I ...am ...loved :no does not compute


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

blue2 said:


> I ...am ...loved :no does not compute


Why not? Did you read the thread?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I like this thread.

Negative thinking has played a large role in why many of us are still afflicted with SA. 

Positive thinking combined with action can help us get out of our predicament.

Positivity motivates us to keep trying which allows us to become better people.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I a


peace_love said:


> Just remember that you have to be open for love to come into your life too. A lot of times we sabotage our own selves. Never give up on yourself. Ever


I agree ..being open is the hard part.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

minimized said:


>


Funny pic..but you are loved.. We all luff you here &#128522;


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

by who?


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

I doesn't matter if I am in fact loved, I don't feel loved and honestly have never felt loved by anyone.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This is an awesome thread 


Lot of people on this site need a cup. Or a whole gallon jug of it. Myself included sometimes. This site reeeally, really needs more like this, awesome job @peace_love


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

gunner21 said:


> by who?


The Flying Spaghetti Monster, apparently lol. :\

I want to know as well.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

7th.Streeter said:


> Funny pic..but you are loved.. We all luff you here &#128522;


:O:blush


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

"My song is love
Love to the loveless shown...

And I'm not going to take it back
I'm not going to say I don't mean that...

Got to get that message home."

This thread just reminded me of Coldplay's song The Message.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm done trying.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

John Lennon would have loved your username, OP


----------

